# ETRTO size: 622x13C???



## arai_speed

Sorry for this ridiculous question, but is that the same as a 700c??

I'm looking at new wheels and they are listed as ETRTO size: 622x13C

Right now I have 700c (Mavic XP21) with 700x23c tires on them.

I just want to make sure they are both the same size.


----------



## PJ352

arai_speed said:


> Sorry for this ridiculous question, but is that the same as a 700c??
> 
> I'm looking at new wheels and they are listed as ETRTO size: 622x13C
> 
> Right now I have 700c (Mavic XP21) with 700x23c tires on them.
> 
> I just want to make sure they are both the same size.


622 is the rim's diameter (standard for 700c tires) and 13c is the inside diameter of the rim. Here's a chart you can use as a guide for tire size.
View attachment 250313


----------



## AndrwSwitch

They're referring to different things.

If a wheel is 700Cx13, that's the inside width at the bead seat. 13mm is, IMO, a little narrow for a road rim. 15mm seems more typical. Your tires will fit fine, and 25mm will too, but you probably wouldn't want to go wider on that rim. You might get away with it, it just wouldn't be the conservative choice.

What wheel?

BTW, my CXP 21s lasted me about eleven years, including a couple of Seattle winters. I was rather fond of them. Especially, much as I hate to admit it, the color. They were red anodized to match the accents on my bike.  My new rims are not nearly as pretty, and while they're a little lighter, it doesn't effect my riding much.


----------



## arai_speed

The new wheels I am looking at are the 2012 Mavic Cosmic Elite


----------



## arai_speed

BTW - I'm not going for the weight savings thing here - I think I read enough about that to ignore the hype.

I'm going for a much baser goal - VANITY!

I like the way they look and yes, the XP21 are really just 100% bomb proof, lord knows how many potholes I've ran over while on these wheels and so far it's been all good.


----------



## PJ352

FWIW, more info:

ETRTO - European Tyre and Rim Technical Organisation.
European Tyre and Rim Technical Organisation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

- For rims the ISO designation lists the rim diameter (where the tire sits) and the rim's inner width, both in millimeters and separated by a cross, along with a letter code for the rim type (e.g., "C" = Crochet-type): 622x13C.

_Most road and racing bicycles today use 622 mm diameter (700C) rims..._

Source:
Bicycle wheel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Scroll down to *Sizes* once there.


----------



## arai_speed

Thanks PJ! I was reading Sheldon's site when I posted this question, and as I was not 100% sure I figured I would ask.

New wheels should on their way soon! In the last few weeks I've bought more stuff for my bike then I have in like 10 years! lol


----------



## PJ352

arai_speed said:


> Thanks PJ! I was reading Sheldon's site when I posted this question, and as I was not 100% sure I figured I would ask.
> 
> New wheels should on their way soon! * In the last few weeks I've bought more stuff for my bike then I have in like 10 years!* lol


You're welcome. For some reason I was in a trivia mood when I posted that info. 

I go through those same cycles where I basically stick to maintenance/ repairs, then (inevitably) there comes a time when parts replacement is necessary. On the plus side, those replacements/ upgrades serve to rejuvenate our bikes and motivates us to ride.. at least in the short term.

I hope you like your new wheels. I'd be curious to see pics once they're installed.


----------



## arai_speed

Bike with new wheels - will test ride today during my lunch break:


----------



## PJ352

I think the wheelset is a nice match for that frame. 

Happy riding!!


----------



## Elpimpo

Nice!


----------



## arai_speed

Thanks - I'm very happy w/the purchase.


----------

